# 2000 Chevy 2500 W/truckcraft dump



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is our main truck in a fleet of 5. I recently had 2 leaf springs added to the rear. The dump bed is a truckcraft TC120 with a TC130 Salt spreader. Here is some Pics.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

oops! here is the pics.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Another view


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Heres the pic of the spreader


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

nice truck


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

A truly fantastic looking setup, you must be very proud!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I know this is a really really old thread, but if anybody is still watching it, how is that strobe light mounted on the dump insert. I've got an identical setup, but the light has been sitting waiting for me to fix it and I've been thinking about how to mount it back in there. I like this one.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

That Chevy is gorgeous! I have the same one, and I'm glad CWBY brought it back to life because I am also curious about the mounts. I just got a mini light bar for mine that needs to be mounted on an insert, too.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

I like that dump insert a lot. i don't think anyone around here has them, but they're cool!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had my insert for 2 years now, but I was running a tailgate swingaway spreader before, so every year out comes the insert and on goes the spreader. I've never seen anyone mount the lightbar like that. LED hide-aways this year, but I'd love to get my lightbar back on! 
I love the dump by the way, it's made mulch and yard clean-ups so much easier!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

That truck looks great! What does that rig weigh as shown?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Why did you take the insert out of the 08 truck?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

South Seneca;1240430 said:


> That truck looks great! What does that rig weigh as shown?


Don't know about curb weight, but the dump bed (without options) weighs 420 lbs. I figured it up when I bought mine, I can haul more in my 3/4 ton Dodge with the aluminum bed, than I could have in an F350 CC with a steel one. 
The bed as seen on that Chevy is probably right around 500 lbs, maybe a touch more.

*EDIT - forgot the salter. That adds about 150lbs, then subtract the weight of the original tailgate. So we're still in the ballpark of 600lbs. I don't have the spreader on mine. That's actually how I found this thread.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Mike S;1240596 said:


> Why did you take the insert out of the 08 truck?


I bet he still have the insert in the 08. This thread is from 04. I bet he didn't have the 08 at that time.:laughing:


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1239474 said:


> I know this is a really really old thread, but if anybody is still watching it, how is that strobe light mounted on the dump insert. I've got an identical setup, but the light has been sitting waiting for me to fix it and I've been thinking about how to mount it back in there. I like this one.


I'll have to take a few pics and post them. I basically used 2 pieces of .08 thick aluminum signs and bolted them on the cab protector. All of the wiring is run inside of the lowest side rail on the driver side to the back of the truck and then along truck frame to cab.



> That Chevy is gorgeous! I have the same one, and I'm glad CWBY brought it back to life because I am also curious about the mounts. I just got a mini light bar for mine that needs to be mounted on an insert, too.


Thanks. The dump was purchased in 2001. It is now in a '08 3500HD Chevy. I'll post an updated picture of the set up.



> The bed as seen on that Chevy is probably right around 500 lbs, maybe a touch more.
> 
> *EDIT - forgot the salter. That adds about 150lbs, then subtract the weight of the original tailgate. So we're still in the ballpark of 600lbs. I don't have the spreader on mine. That's actually how I found this thread.


The weight sounds about right. Definitely lighter than a steel insert. It's held up great with very few problems.



> Why did you take the insert out of the 08 truck?


Hey Mike, it's still in the '08. Love the setup!


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Here are the pics.

Originally I had mounted the light bar on one sheet of .08" sheeting only to find out, after a few years the sheeting begins to crack along the cab guard. So I replaced the aluminum sheet with 2 sheets of .08" aluminum sheeting. So far no signs of cracking.

In the second picture, you will notice a back up camera and a work light. I put the backup camera on so I can see when I need to reload the tailgate with salt when the bed is partially up instead of lowering the bed down each time. The camera is powered off of the work light. When the work light is on so is the camera.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the current set up.

The last picture has the truck that the dump insert was previously in.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a great looking setup on both trucks!. Brilliant idea with the camera! Does that mount for the light bounce much when traveling? I haven't used mine for salting yet, but I was toying around with the idea. That's how I came across this thread, actually. 
Looks real good!Thumbs Up


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1241280 said:


> That is a great looking setup on both trucks!. Brilliant idea with the camera! Does that mount for the light bounce much when traveling? I haven't used mine for salting yet, but I was toying around with the idea. That's how I came across this thread, actually.
> Looks real good!Thumbs Up


Thanks for the thumbs up.

The original sheeting cracked after about 4 to 5 years. It had a little bit of flex in it especially with the original light bar I had on it. Since I have added another sheet to the platform and upgraded my light bar, the platform is more ridged.

I left you a pm.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Treedoc32;1241486 said:


> Thanks for the thumbs up.
> 
> The original sheeting cracked after about 4 to 5 years. It had a little bit of flex in it especially with the original light bar I had on it. Since I have added another sheet to the platform and upgraded my light bar, the platform is more ridged.
> 
> I left you a pm.


I'll have to do a couple sheets when I do mine, or maybe some thinner steel. My current lightbar is exactly like your old one. Did you get it from D&M Distributors?


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1241489 said:


> I'll have to do a couple sheets when I do mine, or maybe some thinner steel. My current light bar is exactly like your old one. Did you get it from D&M Distributors?


Yep! I think I go there to much, I'm on first name basis with all of them at D&M. I'm pretty sure I got the aluminum sheeting from them. The sheeting is the material for road signs. I decided to use aluminum instead of steel because I didn't't want rust runs on my truck or insert. if you have any questions feel free to call me.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks again, Treedoc! I need to stop in there again soon, it's been almost 7 years I'll bet since I got that strobe bar. It's currently under repair cause one of the tubes won't fire. Probably not worth the hassle, but I hate to give up on it for the price of a new one. Good thinking with the rust runs.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1241502 said:


> Thanks again, Treedoc! I need to stop in there again soon, it's been almost 7 years I'll bet since I got that strobe bar. It's currently under repair cause one of the tubes won't fire. Probably not worth the hassle, but I hate to give up on it for the price of a new one. Good thinking with the rust runs.


Which of the tubes wouldn't't fire? Had the same problem twice now, took it to D&M, they sent it out and had it repaired inexpensively.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Treedoc32;1241504 said:


> Which of the tubes wouldn't't fire? Had the same problem twice now, took it to D&M, they sent it out and had it repaired inexpensively.


It's the one that is right above the circuit board. The other one did that to me last year, wound up being a bad ground connection right buy the tube. We've got it narrowed down to a component on the board. The advantage to having an electrical engineer for a father, I suppose. It's been a little too cold in the garage for him here lately though. I've got a cheap set of Voltex hide-aways I'm running now, so I'm not lightless, but I consider them more of a secondary type of warning light. I should give D&M a call and see what they say. The lights so old now, it's due for replacement, but I have a hard time giving up on stuff that isn't totally shot. (Just ask my wife, it drive her nuts, all the "junk" I have waiting to be fixed )


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1241511 said:


> It's the one that is right above the circuit board. The other one did that to me last year, wound up being a bad ground connection right buy the tube. We've got it narrowed down to a component on the board. The advantage to having an electrical engineer for a father, I suppose. It's been a little too cold in the garage for him here lately though. I've got a cheap set of Voltex hide-aways I'm running now, so I'm not lightless, but I consider them more of a secondary type of warning light. I should give D&M a call and see what they say. The lights so old now, it's due for replacement, but I have a hard time giving up on stuff that isn't totally shot. (Just ask my wife, it drive her nuts, all the "junk" I have waiting to be fixed )


I'm pretty sure that's the same side that went out on mine. D&M sent it out March of 2010 and had it repaired for $57 that included shipping both ways.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Treedoc32;1241515 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the same side that went out on mine. D&M sent it out March of 2010 and had it repaired for $57 that included shipping both ways.


That's not to bad at all. We've almost got it tracked down, but then there's trying to find the replacement piece and so on. I was really hoping it'd just be another loose wire, but doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1241518 said:


> That's not to bad at all. We've almost got it tracked down, but then there's trying to find the replacement piece and so on. I was really hoping it'd just be another loose wire, but doesn't seem to be the case.


I keep hoping my light bar will finally die for good so I can justify upgrading. But until then I will continue to have it fixed if need be.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Treedoc32;1241522 said:


> I keep hoping my light bar will finally die for good so I can justify upgrading. But until then I will continue to have it fixed if need be.


I'm right on the edge of upgrading. We'll see if I can justify it after this month's invoices go out. Could use the second lightbar on another truck anyway.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

how much did it cost you to have those extra leaves put in


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine in my 04. I believe the weight is 550lbs with the salter added. I added airbags to the rear. It is a great setup to have.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burkartsplow, nice looking set up. Where did you find such a large piece of rubber for between truck and spreader?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Treedoc32;1242370 said:


> Burkartsplow, nice looking set up. Where did you find such a large piece of rubber for between truck and spreader?


Thanks, I decided on this setup when I saw yours a few years back. How old is the insert you have? I have been using this stuff for years. It is the rubber liner that you put in before you install a shower stall in the bathroom. It will never rip. They come in different colors and you can get it at HD. I double it up and attach it at the top with a few screws and a strip of metal folded over. I even made one to protect the spinner motor since I have heard of guys having problems with them when they get caked with salt. I sprayed FF inside the rubber around the spinner and it never gets any type of grime on it.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Burk I love your truck, the color is great and the insert I think makes the truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice looking setup Burkhartsplow! That rubber is a great idea. I love all the great stuff one can find hanging around here. I'll post up some pics of mine if I can find any here soon. (Not that it's as fancy as you guys, just stock old dump for now.)


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1242397 said:


> Thanks, I decided on this setup when I saw yours a few years back. How old is the insert you have? I have been using this stuff for years. It is the rubber liner that you put in before you install a shower stall in the bathroom. It will never rip. They come in different colors and you can get it at HD. I double it up and attach it at the top with a few screws and a strip of metal folded over. I even made one to protect the spinner motor since I have heard of guys having problems with them when they get caked with salt. I sprayed FF inside the rubber around the spinner and it never gets any type of grime on it.


Currently we have a 10" wide piece of conveyor belt hanging off the main body of spreader. It doesn't quite cover all the bumper so the salt collects on the step. I'll have to look into the material @ HD. I like how it hangs down so far and prevents salt from kicking back on truck.

We also converted from the old spinner setup to the new spinner setup this year. The spinner motor went out again for a third time.

We've had our unit since Feb. of 2001.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you guys ever get hassled for the license plate being covered?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

cwby_ram;1242631 said:


> Do you guys ever get hassled for the license plate being covered?


I have not had any problems with it during the winter. I have it in the passenger side corner window of the cab, but it is still hard to see. If I get pulled over I will move it.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

cwby_ram;1242631 said:


> Do you guys ever get hassled for the license plate being covered?


Good question! With my current setup you can still see 95% of my plate. I also take the salter unit off if we are not expecting snow.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burkartsplow, how many LED work lights do you have on that spreader? 2 on each side or just the spinner side?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Gotcha, mine is still visible, but definately obstructed by the spinner on my spreader. Been thinking about hanging some sort of rubber to keep the salt out before it's too late. (Love the HD idea, Burkhartsplow). I've never been hassled either, but I know they've got a good reason if they want it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Treedoc32;1242642 said:


> Burkartsplow, how many LED work lights do you have on that spreader? 2 on each side or just the spinner side?


one on each side for reverse that turn on automatically in reverse and then the one salt light to see spread pattern which is controlled inside the cab. I have two more on the back rack that stay on year around and I use when I have to get out and shovel an area. It is just nice to be able to see in the middle of the night. And how much did it cost to change over to the new spinner and was it a pretty easy conversion? I will most likely do that if I ever have a problem with this one. Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1242647 said:


> one on each side for reverse that turn on automatically in reverse and then the one salt light to see spread pattern which is controlled inside the cab. I have two more on the back rack that stay on year around and I use when I have to get out and shovel an area. It is just nice to be able to see in the middle of the night.


I think I might have a small project to do. Hadn't thought of adding lights to spreader for backing up. That's a great idea. Definately need to switch to LED work lights.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

randomb0b123;1241800 said:


> how much did it cost you to have those extra leaves put in


I think it was between $100 and $150. I'm not exactly sure how much it cost because it was done about 10 years ago. Origanlly we were only going to have one spring added but they installed the 2nd leaf spring in for cost of spring.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1242647 said:


> one on each side for reverse that turn on automatically in reverse and then the one salt light to see spread pattern which is controlled inside the cab. I have two more on the back rack that stay on year around and I use when I have to get out and shovel an area. It is just nice to be able to see in the middle of the night. And how much did it cost to change over to the new spinner and was it a pretty easy conversion? I will most likely do that if I ever have a problem with this one. Thanks
> Aaron


At $700 to $800 a shot for motors and not having them in stock we decided to switch over to new setup for around $1600. So we covered close to half the cost by just switching over to the new setup instead of buying a new motor.

Conversion was fairly easy it involved determining exact location for mounting spinner hanger then drilling 6 holes in the main body of salter. I also had to modify one side of the lock downs for the spreader access door. You may not have an issue with this because you have a newer version than ours. It took a couple of hours from start to finish because I didn't want to drill any holes twice. The next time I have the salter on my truck, I'll take a couple of pictures to show the mods I had to make.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Treedoc, nice setups! Quick question sense I'm confused, are you part of a school district and only plow schools or are you a company?


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1242829 said:


> Treedoc, nice setups! Quick question sense I'm confused, are you part of a school district and only plow schools or are you a company?


Large church with a school district. Three locations with approximately 15 acres of parking lots.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Treedoc32;1242817 said:


> At $700 to $800 a shot for motors and not having them in stock we decided to switch over to new setup for around $1600. So we covered close to half the cost by just switching over to the new setup instead of buying a new motor.
> 
> Conversion was fairly easy it involved determining exact location for mounting spinner hanger then drilling 6 holes in the main body of salter. I also had to modify one side of the lock downs for the spreader access door. You may not have an issue with this because you have a newer version than ours. It took a couple of hours from start to finish because I didn't want to drill any holes twice. The next time I have the salter on my truck, I'll take a couple of pictures to show the mods I had to make.


Thanks. I appreciate the info. I am going to get another truck and outfit it the exact same way as the one I have. I was thinking of getting a v box for the next truck, but I like the ability to still load in 2 tons of salt and be able to use my rear window when backing up. Plus I can use the insert year around and it weighs less then any poly 2 yd v box out there. Thanks again for the info.:salute:


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1242870 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the info. I am going to get another truck and outfit it the exact same way as the one I have. I was thinking of getting a v box for the next truck, but I like the ability to still load in 2 tons of salt and be able to use my rear window when backing up. Plus I can use the insert year around and it weighs less then any poly 2 yd v box out there. Thanks again for the info.:salute:


Have U looked into Salt Dogg spreaders? We have the 1500 and love it. Easy to put in and out of truck fairly light (lighter then the entire truckcraft unit including salter). Not sure weight of their larger units but it has been very dependable. Definately can't use rear window with v box. The other drawback is U can't use it year round and have to have a place to store it.


----------

